# Article: Affairs with men in power



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Men in Power: Why Do Women Have Affairs with Men like Petraeus? | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine

Interesting article, and please note, the doctor that refers to 'biology' is a woman, not a dude.

Lots of other interesting references to studies as well.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

From the photos and the letter the general wrote for Kelley's sister in her custody battle it looks like it's her sister he might be ummmm close to. 

Kelley is living way way beyond her surgeon husbands income. But her sister who is a lawyer is at a whole other level of dysfunction. Petraeus isn't normally lacking in judgement. The sisters ex was awarded sole custody because she is so unstable and he jumped into that battle on her side. 

That could only happen if his secondary command center 'SecComm' had taken over.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Men in Power: Why Do Women Have Affairs with Men like Petraeus? | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> Interesting article, and please note, the doctor that refers to 'biology' is a woman, not a dude.
> 
> Lots of other interesting references to studies as well.


When I saw her on the Daily Show I remember saying to my wife that she was very infatuated with this guy and that there might be something going on.

I also recognized that look.

Yes this is how emotional affairs can start. Folks in these high charged positions are even more suceptible.

Certainly character plays in at some point to take the affair to the next level but having poor boundaries and / or being entitled is a recipe for disaster. Again many folks think they can have these very close relationships and they can stop it at any time. They just do not want to stop it, because it feels ok. Many folks scoff at this and that is just fine. But indeed this is what this is about. The time to stop is sooner than later. perhaps they both intended this to happen. Who knows. Likely they just made the same poor judgements that others have made.

Truly this is selfishness.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Trenton said:


> All I got from that article is that some men and women have no scruples and don't understand the word love, boundaries or take in consideration the world beyond themselves.
> 
> That's all I got whether it was written by a man, woman or God.


I do not condone cheating.

But ... I have always been able to parse the behavior from the core of who the person is.
I think virtually ANYONE is subject to committing adultery. It is simply a matter of circumstance (usually bad circumstances within the marriage) and opportunity.

I think the word people fail to understand is fallible.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> *I think the word people fail to understand is fallible.*


:iagree:

We all like to think of ourselves as gods and not men.
We all like to portray ourselves a paragons of virtue, but therin lies our " Archilles heel." 

I NEVER thought I would have been married to my wife. But today I am.
I can't say I will never cheat on her. What I can do is be honest enough with myself to spot situations and circumstances from afar and AVOID them.

Being faithful is not a one off choice you make and everything simply falls into place. Its a conscious decision you make every , single time you are faced with the option to cheat.
One of the most consistent lines you hear from people who fall into the cheater category is ;

" _I never thought this could happen to me_..."

Its about being honest with yourself firstly, then your partner.

This has been my experience.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just goes to show you that people are shallow as hell. They will bang anyone if the other person is in a position of power in one form or another. 

Gen. P is not exactly Cary Grant and those two women are very attractive, especially the brunette 'socialite' (I love that stupid term).


----------

